
Apple Acquires Artificial Intelligence Company Xnor.ai - Austin_Conlon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-15/apple-acquires-artificial-intelligence-company-xnor-ai
======
therobot24
I'm really surprised that binary CNNs aren't more popular - i understand that
you're taking a decent hit in performance for CPU usage & a GPU really isn't
all that expensive - but to me it's really interesting. When XNOR came on the
scene in 2016 i thought they were really going to shake up deep learning and
we'd see more binary CNNs pushed by Intel & AMD to counter the dominance of
NVIDIA, but it never really happened.

